# Smoker?



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've done jerky in my dehydrator but would like to try some in a smoker. Anyone have any good recommendations for a decent affordable home smoker?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I use a smoker i purchased from home depot for like 60$. 

It has smoked many nice meals and lots of jerky. 

It is an electric smoker and has a temp gauge that gives an ALMOST accurate temp reading.

You can spend as little or as much as you want on a smoker these days. Cheap rigs from home depot up to $1000+ Traeger and other pellet grills.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

"Affordable" is certainly relative. What are you hoping to spend?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not looking to break the bank. I was thinking $200+/-.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18" $200,


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Cajun injector smoker that I did some duck jerky that turned out real good. I think they run about $170-$180.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My smoker is from The Sausagemaker. Bought it "used once" on Ebay for $200 including shipping.




It's insulated, a "must have" here in Wyoming.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll be checking all of these out! Be prepared to share some jerky and sausage recipes! :smile:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hank Shaw comes here for recipes*



legacy said:


> Thanks guys! I'll be checking all of these out! Be prepared to share some jerky and sausage recipes! :smile:


There are hundreds, if not millions, of great jerky n sausage recipes posted here. Just use the UWN search engine.

Good luck.

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

One of the cheaper pellet smokers out there is the Pit Boss. You can get those at Walmart for little over 300$. I have some friends who have those. They have had other brands and say the pit boss is just as good. I have the Smoke vault now and wish I had a pellet smoker. I am saving up for one now.

Also for heads up. Camp Chef up in Logan is having their friends and family (scratch and dent / overstock) sale this Friday 12 pm to 8 pm. You can get *REALLY *good deals at that sale. I you go, go early. It gets crowded fast.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I would wait until the black friday ads hit, I know last year smokers were a hot item with most of the outdoor stores having them on sale. I picked up one from Cabelas for $160, down from around 220 bucks. Electric with a digital thermostat and timer. I've smoked everything from Turkeys, to jerkey, to brisket in mine and I have no complaints.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

My jerky recipe is sliced bottom round from Winco with Hi-Mountain Jerky Cure in the Hunter's Blend variety smoked in my cheap Walmart Charbroil charcoal smoker I bought on sale for $40. I sealed it up a little better with a roll of Nomex tape I bought online, and then got a square wok pan with holes in it that fits perfect in the charcoal pan spot. The perforated wok pan lets the charcoal burn constantly and evenly, as a solid pan will slowly snuff out the coals due to ash covering them.

I have a giant bag of Royal Oak natural oak charcoal and a giant bag of apple wood chunks, then various smaller bags of things like mesquite, alder, cherry, hickory and some Jack Daniels oak whiskey barrel wood.

Jerky mix gets patted on the beef slices from Winco, cures for 24 hours in a glass bowl in the fridge. Toss a pile of charcoal in the giant charcoal starter, rip off part of the bag to light under the starter. Jerky gets hung on the racks while the charcoal starts. Dump the charcoal in the wok pan, put it in the smoker. I put the water pan above the charcoal with no water just to keep the charcoal from burning the meat in case the wind picks up.

It's ******* and simple, but I can keep it within 10 degrees of where I want it to be with minimal work at this point. If I want it to cook at 250-300 I can do that, or I can smoke fish at 150 degrees for hours. It does require tuning the vents about every 30 and maybe a shake of the charcoal pan every hour but that's half the fun. I use a V3 pocket bellows to stoke the coals when I need to add more.


----------

